# Montreal-Boston Stage Race - August 4-11, 2007



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 25, 2006)

Montreal-Boston Stage Race - August 4-11, 2007

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting that An announcement will be made soon concerning the identities of the first of the big teams from Europe, the USA and South America for the new Montreal-Boston stage race, to be run from August 4-11, 2007. 

The recently-announced 2.1 ranked event will begin in Montreal with four days of racing in Canada and then, after crossing the border, will spend a further four in the US as it continues south to Boston. Thirty teams of seven riders will take part, and both the Quebec Government and the Mayor of Boston have pledged their support. 

I wonder if the Mount Washington Auto Road will be included as either a mountain peak finish or an individual time trial….

I plan on taking in one or more days when passing through VT & NH…


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Montreal-Boston Stage Race - August 4-11, 2007
> 
> www.cyclingnews.com is reporting that An announcement will be made soon concerning the identities of the first of the big teams from Europe, the USA and South America for the new Montreal-Boston stage race, to be run from August 4-11, 2007.
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm really looking forward to this.  I hope the big teams get in on this.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 13, 2007)

Revised Dates Aug 5 – Aug 12

Today’s Boston Globe is reporting that the 8-Stage Montreal to Boston Race will begin in Montreal on August 5 and finish in Boston on August 12.

The race is 746 miles, with the first four stages in Quebec.  The fifth stage Aug-9 will start at Jay Peak and finish at Sugarbush.  The sixth & seventh stages will be run between Franconia Notch State Park and passing through Concord, Manchester & Nashua.  The last 90-mile stage will be an urban loop beginning & ending at Boston Commons.

The UCI has listed the event an elite race where the "Top Teams" may participate however where it begins just six days after the Tour de France ends, no one is expecting the worlds very best racers to be there… [it would be cool to have talents like Tyler Hamilton and Jan Ulrich going for it]

I hope it is successful enough to repeat and help cycling catch on here in the states…


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2007)

Charlie Schuessler said:


> Revised Dates Aug 5 – Aug 12
> 
> Today’s Boston Globe is reporting that the 8-Stage Montreal to Boston Race will begin in Montreal on August 5 and finish in Boston on August 12.
> 
> ...



Hmph... that is piss poor timing considering this year's PMC is August 4 - 5th.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 19, 2007)

Cycling is VERY popular here in Concord.  There are a couple groups rides that head out on wed nights in concord, on a nice day we get 100+ riders in the summer.  I thinkt he Concord finish will be great.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 9, 2007)

*2007 Race Cancelled - Possible 2008*

Lack of sponsorship and too tight a schedule for the authorities to provide ample coordination, the 2007 inaugural Montreal - Boston Bicycle Race is cancelled with a possible 2008 race if sponsorship can be obtained.... too bad...


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2007)

Such a shame.  Like skiing, cycling gets no respect here in the States.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 11, 2007)

yeah, was on a volunteer committee for it.  sucks a lot


----------

